# tape, mud and skip trowel only.



## P K Wake (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been asked to quote a price on tape, mud and skip trowel. All drywall is hung. Any ideas?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

P K Wake said:


> I've been asked to quote a price on tape, mud and skip trowel. All drywall is hung. Any ideas?


 I just don't get it... You are asking us to price a job for you , yet under your occupation you list skip trowel.. It is not for any of us to give you help in figuring out what to charge and certainly not your business to know what the pros charge. Almost sounds like a homeowner or do it yourself guy trying to make a buck off of other professionals hard years of going through and learning how to charge. This is something you have to learn through the life of hard knocks...:furious:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> I just don't get it... You are asking us to price a job for you , yet under your occupation you list skip trowel.. It is not for any of us to give you help in figuring out what to charge and certainly not your business to know what the pros charge. Almost sounds like a homeowner or do it yourself guy trying to make a buck off of other professionals hard years of going through and learning how to charge. This is something you have to learn through the life of hard knocks...:furious:


Yeah, I was thinking "hmmm, this sounds like a pretty darn straightforward bid". 

To the OP...you should be charging about $3.75 a square foot for this.:mellow:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

that's funny silver. I just had a sh!t day . thanks for that post.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

why do they want you to Skip using the trowel ???????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> why do they want you to Skip using the trowel ???????


:lol::lol:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

What does skip trowel mean?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> What does skip trowel mean?


It's what you guys would call artex, we would call it a hand design/stipple or a texture. We don't do it much here, so someone else would half to explain it to you. I think it's that Spanish look, and it's done with a trowel of coarse


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

hawk @ trowel . a good way to hide a bad finish job.
Californians love this design . what does that tell ya?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> hawk @ trowel . a good way to hide a bad finish job.
> Californians love this design . what does that tell ya?


 It's a progressive idea ??????


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> hawk @ trowel . a good way to hide a bad finish job.
> Californians love this design . what does that tell ya?


Lots of "less-than legal" labor?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's what you guys would call artex, we would call it a hand design/stipple or a texture. We don't do it much here, so someone else would half to explain it to you. I think it's that Spanish look, and it's done with a trowel of coarse


Out here a skip trowel is done with a 18" curved blade, like a giant knockdown, kind of. Done well it's actually pretty, with an even distribution of quarter sized blobs, and no start marks anywhere.

The actual trowel applied texture goes by many different names depending on the ding-dong putting it on...spanish, putty, imperfect smooth, etc.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

well, here's your chance to re name a texture
Call it the Montana smooth 2.0 :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> well, here's your chance to re name a texture
> Call it the Montana smooth 2.0 :whistling2:


Does the 2.0 stand for 2bucks a foot?:thumbup:

What has two thumbs and likes 2Bucks a foot?


This guy riiiiiight here:thumbup::laughing:


----------

